# Do all posts require moderator approval



## bfree

I'm new to this site so if this is covered somewhere I apologize in advance. Is it normal for posts to be held for moderator approval? I get that message for each post and notice that other people's posts get approved/posted immediately. Is it just because I'm new and not known yet?


----------



## Chris H.

No, it only happens when the spam protection for some reason flags your post. Apparently a moderator approved them because I don't see where any of your posts are hidden.


----------



## bfree

Thanks for the response Chris.

My wife and I run separate businesses out of our home. We were hacked a couple of years ago. I know we are behind a hard firewall and have quite a bit of security software installed on our system. Could that be causing the problem? Is there any way to find out what might be triggering your spam protection? Maybe I can change something on my end. I've posted on other boards before without an issue so this is somewhat new to me.


----------

